# US Army Physical Fitness test standards



## MAJOR_Baker (23 Apr 2004)

I have to take my bi-annual fitness test in about 30 days.  How do the standards compare with the CDN and other armies?

I am 40 and can run 2 miles from about 1330 - 1430 minutes, 75 situps in 2 minutes, and about 65 push-ups in 2 minutes.  Pretty good for an old fart, and I weigh 190lbs

US Army Physical Fitness Test


----------

